# Student visa change of program



## EsY (12 mo ago)

gregory.2221 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was able to enter France without any issues . And unlike some other countries you can definitely switch to another school with your current student visa. Just talk with the university so they can help you when it comes to extending your visa. Good luck!


Hi Gregory,

I stumbled upon your questions from 2017 as I was looking for an answer to my own problem. I am basically going through the exact same situation as you did- the MA program I applied for turns out to be a false promise which I only discovered upon arrival. Basically I applied for an English program but the majority of classes turned out to be in French. B2 level proficiency test being one of the requirements whereas French proficiency test was not. Interview and written essay were also in English. You can imagine how shock I was. This is simply not what I paid for. Most of the teachers don't even speak english that well. I feel lied to. A month in from the program start date, I wrote an email to the program coordinator (this was back in November 2021) about my decision to withdraw and also requested for a refund for the second semester which I won't be attending. They were like they will find a solution and told me to be patient. However, two months have passed without any resolution. I decided not to return after the Christmas break and informed the school on the 5th Jan that I won't return. I then wrote an email and also posted a letter directly to the Directrice following up on the refund request. Without hearing a single word from her for days. Then, today out of the blue, I received a curt email with an official school document attached to it from this guy I have never corresponded with, saying that they will inform the Parisian police prefecture's university liaison that I have abandoned the course... Whaaat? First of all, I am still waiting for a response to my pending refund request, what happened to it? Second of all, the official PDF is dated on the 4th Jan attached in an email sent on the 21st Jan, super sketchy. 

Not sure if you know but my questions are:
1. Once the school inform the prefecture about me, how soon will I have to leave the country? or can I still stay until my current visa expires in Oct?
2. Is it possible to convert my current student visa to a CDI or CDD if I manage to find a job?


Thank you for taking the time to read this through. I greatly appreciate Any insights or comments from you or anyone who's reading this!!


----------

